# Found a broadhead in my deer



## fhalum (Oct 7, 2008)

I read earlier where someone else on nodakoutdoors found a broadhead in his deer this year. I found one in mine today.

I killed the deer below the last weekend of the season. I wanted to try my hand at a European mount, so I started skinning the skull this afternoon. If it weren't for that, I never would have found the broadhead fragments.

I started at the nose and worked my way backward. When I got behind the right ear, my brother-in-law pointed out a piece of metal sticking out. After digging around, we found the first three fragments pictured (to the right of the nickel - the nickel is to show the size). Then, as I dug deeper, I found the long fragment on the right. While the first three fragments were in the muscle and fat, all within a one inch radius or so, the last one was actually in contact with (partially in) the skull. I had to use pliers to pull it out.

We looked again at the fur, and there was no sign of an entry wound. As well as everything had healed, I figure it was done last year at the earliest. Anyway, thought it was cool and just wanted to share. Must've been quite a headache for that buck!

I'm not a bowhunter, so I don't know much about broadheads. I'd welcome any thoughts or feedback, though.

(By the way, it was shot in 3A4).


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

Cool find. It didn't seem to hurt him. Nice buck.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

How bout that. What a terrible shot... Yeash.


----------



## fhalum (Oct 7, 2008)

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> How bout that. What a terrible shot... Yeash.


I would hope it wouldn't be THAT bad of a shot. Maybe it was. Maybe the arrow deflected off a branch the shooter didn't see? I hope it's the latter...


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Real nice mature buck, congrats...

Were I to guess, I would put my money on a rookie who was fixated on the rack and not the small spot he should have focused on to hit in the vitals. In effect, he hit where he was looking...

We see the same effect the first time we use bad guy targets with new officers. They tend to focus on the gun the bad guy has in his hands and the first couple times their shots tend to be centered on/around it rather than center mass...

Last time I was in Texas I saw a full curl + mouflon ram with an arrow in the base of his horn. He was none the worse for wear but that was one educated sheep. He wasn't coming within 100 yards of any cover or ground blind!!!


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

I shot a buck about 15 years ago during rifle season. While gutting him I was surprised to find his chest cavity was full of a pinkish foam like material. As I was cutting through it I hit something metal. He had a broadhead and about 5-6 inches of aluminum arrow shaft in his chest. An area on the inside of his chest cavity was raw from the tip of the broadhead rubbing on it. He seemed healthy before I shot him. While butchering him I could see the X in the shoulder blade where the broadhead went through, but the bone was completely healed. The meat was fine. That poor bastard was one tough deer! I'll bet whoever shot him couldn't believe they couldn't find him with that shot!


----------



## spitfire_er (Jan 23, 2010)

I shot a buck a few years back and ran into a broadhead in the deers back. It was a rear shot and lodged in the back strap just under the skin. I asked the guy that I know shot it and he denied it up and down. He was the only guy I knew within a 5 mile area that shot that exact broadhead and arrow.......weird! Anyways, the deer was in fairly good health and was tasty!


----------



## longrangehunter (May 6, 2010)

In reading those stories i am reminded more and more of the so called "hunters" out there that take to the woods with AR15, SKS and other tactical rifles. I find myself yelling at some of the hunters on tv shows "born to kill" where they need a hi cap mag when it takes them 4 or 5 rounds to shoot coyotes.The forum 300 win mag for deer has a post talks about a guy taking multiple shots at a buck while it is at a full run, missing all of them which who knows if he did and then shooting at a second buck running, hitting it in the hindquarters and then his buddy had to finish it off with his 303. Let me know when you go into the woods so I know to stay clear when you shoot up the woods. Hunting is not practice time, the range is where you learn how to shoot long distance, moving targets whatever. I know i spend a lot of time at the range with my rifles and my bow, just like spring training.
And thank you for the gentleman who said study the type of game you are going after and what kind of bullet you should use because all game is different.


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

First of all congrats on a magnificent buck! as for the broadhead , thats really cool.


----------

